# PS4 One hand games



## Enots (Apr 20, 2015)

Broke my arm so I'm limited to using one hand. No more cod or last of us till I heal up. Any good games out there I can play with one hand?


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 20, 2015)

no games but you can jerk the chicken alot


----------



## Enots (Apr 21, 2015)

But then I'll have one giant forearm when i heal up.


----------



## SwarthySchlong (Apr 25, 2015)

Pacman


----------



## bryleetch (Apr 25, 2015)

stupid computer arcade games may be your best bet. Provision Seeds is actually holding an arcade tournament, winner gets seeds... only two spots left!


----------



## vostok (Apr 25, 2015)

keep yor good hand for token and listen to music instead


----------



## Enots (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Actually I have been on dc online. Free on ps4. Not a big fan of games like that but it's not to bad. Kinda fun.


----------



## bigBUDk (May 2, 2015)

Add me psn skyking412


----------



## Enots (May 4, 2015)

Just sent the friend request


----------



## Heisenberg420187 (May 5, 2015)

Enots said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Actually I have been on dc online. Free on ps4. Not a big fan of games like that but it's not to bad. Kinda fun.


Haha I played DCUO on PC for while and was gear out but I just bored with the leveling system and changes they made really messed the game up...


----------



## Enots (May 6, 2015)

I feel you on the dc thing. I'm level 25 or so and its quite repetitive. But hey I can't complain to much it is free and all.


----------

